# Califur



## sage_mines (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't been to Califur before, but what I want to know is, is it worth it? I'm planning to go in (I believe it's the right month) May. But before I invest money into it (I want the patron badge), and time into it (I have to travel all the way from San Diego to Irvine by Amtrak) I want to know how it is.


----------



## Icen (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm going most likely! It's RIGHT in my hometown (Irvine) and an 11 minute or so drive!


----------



## Siluren Nagina (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh wow!  I wanna hit that up!  When is it?


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 6, 2008)

It's from May 16th to May 18th.


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmm... *ponders* I might have to take a peek at that. So sage you're in the San Diego area?


----------



## sage_mines (Apr 4, 2008)

Dranslin said:
			
		

> Hmmm... *ponders* I might have to take a peek at that. So sage you're in the San Diego area?




Yep. Imperial Beach. The ass of Coronado.


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 4, 2008)

Heh, can't be much worse than lakeside...


----------



## Summercat (Apr 18, 2008)

Somehow I missed this. My apologies, I'm the Whorer-outer of Califur apparently. =P

Califur is May 16-18th, www.califur.com 

And yes, do come by ^_^


----------



## Graviolies (Apr 19, 2008)

We may be coming out as well, we'd be driving from Vegas, but everything from here is a drive.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 19, 2008)

question. do we have to stay at the host hotel or can we stay other places as well?


----------



## da-fox (Apr 20, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> question. do we have to stay at the host hotel or can we stay other places as well?



Your name scared me! :shock:   fox_HUNTER_
hehe.. ok.. sorry.. this post is innapropriate :lol:
=^.^=


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 20, 2008)

i am very tempted but i live in sacramento and FC at 2 hours from home was a long enough drive for me...this con is like 8 hours away.....
pehh...
and i heard it is more of a furry shin-dig for locals kind of like how sac-con is here (i pitty the soul who drives more than an hour for sac-con....it is fine for locals and its fun to just hang out w/other subculture fans for $5 but it is FAR too small and has hardly worth anything to travel too...)


----------



## Graviolies (Apr 20, 2008)

Beastcub said:
			
		

> i am very tempted but i live in sacramento and FC at 2 hours from home was a long enough drive for me...this con is like 8 hours away.....
> pehh...
> and i heard it is more of a furry shin-dig for locals kind of like how sac-con is here (i pitty the soul who drives more than an hour for sac-con....it is fine for locals and its fun to just hang out w/other subculture fans for $5 but it is FAR too small and has hardly worth anything to travel too...)



This is part of the reason we were planning on one day, and then Disneyland the next. 8)


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll probably be heading out to Califur myself, i've got a picture frame that needs filling and i've been wondering what these cons are like. I go to comic con every time it comes around, because we get VIP passes. *grins*


----------



## Summercat (Apr 21, 2008)

Foxhunter -

No, you don't have to stay at the host hotel. Make whatever arrangements you please - but you're possibly not going to find a good deal.

Beastcub -

Yeah, Califur is put on by the local community, but has a much larger draw than any of our other events. It's definatly a full fledged, if smaller than FC, convention.

Dominoskunk -

Hunt me down. I may want to go with yas. =D

Dranslin -

I'll heopfully see you there!


----------

